# PC2000



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Curious as to whether anyone else is considering getting the PC 2000, being released at the end of the month? I have a PB2000(outlet special) I like the sub , but it's huge and I have it in a spot that's not optimal for performance because of placement limitations . Was thinking if the PC2000 could give the same performance as the PB, without the size ,would be great for my situation.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi park. I think the performance would be identical to your PB. I personally love cylinder subs, and have 2(out of 3) in my system. The new PC looks better than ever, and should compliment any room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Buy the PC & place it to help your rooms frequency responce. Best of both worlds!


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

willis7469 said:


> Hi park. I think the performance would be identical to your PB. I personally love cylinder subs, and have 2(out of 3) in my system. The new PC looks better than ever, and should compliment any room.


I have carpeted floors. Does the type of floors matter with cylinder subs?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Historically?no. They've also had the baseplate. I had a down firing jbl pb12 that I placed a sheet of mdf under to see if it would make a difference. The difference was subtle enough that it may have been in my head. Still,I like the idea and for about 6 bucks, you can hit Home Depot and pick up a 17" table top and put under it. A piece of glass might be classier.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting, The PC12-NSD had the base plate, I purchased the feet too add underneath. The New PC2000 comes with the feet but does not have the base plate? I wonder if you can purchase the baseplate from them to add back on above the feet?


----------

